# Cute puppy pics! DANGER



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I got puppys...

New to the crew

Optimus Prime...He is blue but I don' t care much for blue so we are calling him dark fawn lol..

















Bumble Bee









And both Transformers together lol....Yes they where named after Transformers lol









Dad UK pointed. 100pts. and 1 major shy of CH but I quit showing him and Ma been doing some pull getting up to 6000+lbs.

Both these are going to be doing mainly weight pull and some conformation. We talked about doing so SCH but I don't think we are going to get into that yet. I may do some flyball with Bumble bee that is pretty fun.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

they don't look like robots... Way too cute. Too bad he's dark fawn cuz he is a really pretty blue I mean gray I mean muted black. Grizzle? Uh... Dark fawn LOL very cute robots.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I mean gray I mean muted black..


Any thing but blue lol... Funny to cause he is like almost solid blue I mean dark fawn. Barely any white. But he has a great bod and is just a sweet heart.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I love blue dogs I just don't think they should be bred for color. Grizzs litter had to red nose fawns two black nose blacks and two blue nose blues one was a tri. Small litter but good variety.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

hahahaa optimus and bumblebee!!! nice!!

very cute looking pups you have. nice color!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

They are very cute, and I love their names :thumbsup:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness Holly they are so darn cute. I love the names. He is such a pretty bl.....dk. fawn colour. 

Have done flyball it is a fun sport. I want to do it with Vendetta I hope she doesn't get DA on me. 

Have fun with the little critters I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

omfg!!!!!! i looovvveeeeee bumble be!!!! so adorable


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww, man Holly they are getting so soo big, Nevaeh is jealous of her half-siblings new collars, hahaha!! Both are truly gorgeous pups, I really can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Have done flyball it is a fun sport. I want to do it with Vendetta I hope she doesn't get DA on me.


I went out to a flyball thing and just loved seeing those dogs go but the DA really does worry me. I am worried that out of no where she will grab some dog and I will just die of embarrassment lol... I am going to see how she does and how her temperament is dog wise and see if its something we can go for. Other wise we still go Show and pull. They have their first show in Reno a few weeks after their ears will be done so I am getting very exited about getting them out there. I am not really into shows but it is something to do till they hit 2 an can pull.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

what do they transform into?...lol
Go stripe muzzles!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Man, that "dark fawn" :roll: sure looks like he is built stout!! And Bumble Bee is the cutest darn puppy Ive seen in a while!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are very cute


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha man I love the names! Transformer fan here LOL. I can't wait to get home and see them. The pix won't show up on my iPhone... At least the format they are in.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they look great, best of luck with them in the future!!!!!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

wow those puppies are cute!! phew


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

so just got home and finally saw the pix of ur freakin cute pups! I wish Ninja was that lil again. haha good luck with the Transforers! watch out for those deceptacons. lol ok lame joke.... i know.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eddie b said:


> so just got home and finally saw the pix of ur freakin cute pups! I wish Ninja was that lil again. haha good luck with the Transforers! watch out for those deceptacons. lol ok lame joke.... i know.


Ha I should make one megatron and then they can battle it out in competition lol..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are some beautiful puppies !! How could you call that pretty blue puppy a dark fawn lmfao .. Your wrong for that hahahaha.. I can't wait to see them grow up !! Did they come from a breeding of yours .. Or did you get them from an outside breeding. Either way they sure are adorable !!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Those are some beautiful puppies !! How could you call that pretty blue puppy a dark fawn lmfao .. Your wrong for that hahahaha.. I can't wait to see them grow up !! Did they come from a breeding of yours .. Or did you get them from an outside breeding. Either way they sure are adorable !!


They are mine I got first pick lol.. They are only 6 weeks right now. Everyone got terrible shots and ikky wormer today lol.. We where only going to keep one but I have decided that slim will be pet only, I am going to pull her because I have already put the time in training her but thats just for fun for me, she will be spayed when I am done but I am leaving her intact for right now because I don't want to be limited to limited privilege pulls and fun shows. So we decided to keep 2 so we each have one to work over the next few years since Mae only pulls and can't do Shows and that just doesn't really give us much to do so we needed something to play with.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> They are mine I got first pick lol.. They are only 6 weeks right now. Everyone got terrible shots and ikky wormer today lol.. We where only going to keep one but I have decided that slim will be pet only, I am going to pull her because I have already put the time in training her but thats just for fun for me. So we decided to keep 2 so we each have one to work over the next few years since Mae only pulls and can't do Shows and that just doesn't really give us much to do.


That's great !! Good luck with them I hope you will post more of them as they grow I know your little girl is just loving them !!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Bumble Bee is gorgeous! love that color and her head is loverly!

Just go ahead and face it, you fell in love with a blue dog. lol He is a real cutie!

Stephanie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PullDawgPits said:


> Just go ahead and face it, you fell in love with a blue dog. lol


NEVER! lol God he is a looker tho. His personality just over rules his color.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, where's my Snoop Dog??!

He should be Megatron! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Hey, where's my Snoop Dog??!
> 
> He should be Megatron! lol


Lol Here is some Snoop Dogg for you. He says ""just you try and stack me GRRR"

























He should be Megatron he is a terror. Always getting someone while they sleep. Pullin some poor little transformer ears lol..

Heres everyone for those who don't know me and haven't seen them. 3 boys and 3 girls.









That should be better, not sure what happened lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to re-post those pictures very pixelated. I want to see them.


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

TRUE!!!! BLUE!!!!! AND B-E-A- utiful!!!! He is gorgeous. So is she. Nice dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx guys for all the complements.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG how cute they all are !!! I want one !!! Puppy Fever Never ends I swear


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I just love puppies. I haven't had pups in gosh 2+ years. Even when I got Slim she was already 6 months old. I had Neveah for only a few days before she went with Laura, So I had to go thru my puppy refresher course lol.. Plus its fun because my BF has never had puppies and so he is learning all about how to socialize and what to do with them when I am at work. He is getting as much training as they are lol..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I know I just love puppies. I haven't had pups in gosh 2+ years. Even when I got Slim she was already 6 months old. I had Neveah for only a few days before she went with Laura, So I had to go thru my puppy refresher course lol.. Plus its fun because my BF has never had puppies and so he is learning all about how to socialize and what to do with them when I am at work. He is getting as much training as they are lol..


Neveah is from one of your litters? I didn't know that ! That's so cool. I bet your little girl could teach everyone what to do with the dogs hahaha she looks like a pro for sure


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

their nice really nice


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SadieBlues said:


> Neveah is from one of your litters? I didn't know that ! That's so cool.


No Nevaeh is out of an accident litter when I left Stack and Moo with My ex Nathan when we separated. He had not got Moo fixed yet ( she is now). Nathan didn't make any plans for homes and she was just hanging out in his back room so I said I would take her. But I really didn't have room or time for a pup but I knew I could find her a better home than he could. And I did, I found( well she found me lol) Laura and she was %100 the kinda home I wanted. I had to be so picky because I was placing her for free to a spay home but would include the papers for Limited privilege events. I knew Laura would be great and she hasn't let me down.



SadieBlues said:


> I bet your little girl could teach everyone what to do with the dogs hahaha she looks like a pro for sure


Born and raised with pits lol.. She knows what shes doing now, she runs the temperament tests lol. If they can pass her tests they can make it thru anything.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Pups are adorable. Good luck with everything.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

thats awesome


----------

